

Outrage over Fashola’s spending of N78M Lagos funds on own website - passenger
http://www.premiumtimesng.com/news/headlines/188040-outrage-over-fasholas-spending-of-n78million-lagos-funds-on-own-website.html

======
jaryd
Website in question:
[http://www.tundefashola.com](http://www.tundefashola.com)

"According to information technology experts, www.tundefashola.com, created by
the firm for the former governor, is a WordPress website and an upgrade could
not have cost more than N300, 000."

